

Ask HN: best constraint solvers? - ricefield

Do HNer's know of any good libraries for solving constraint problems? Specifically, I'm looking for a Python library, as the project I'm working on is a Python/Django app. I've done a little research into this and so far I've come up with:<p>http://labix.org/python-constraint<p>http://pypi.python.org/pypi/constraint/<p>Just wanted to see if there were better libraries out there I may have missed, or if I would be better off looking in different directions.
======
shirkey
Have a look at: <https://code.google.com/p/or-tools/>

